# 125 tank updates



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

View attachment 100176
ive been doing a lot of work lately on my tank, i did a massive waterchange/rock scrubbing/replacing nasty lowes sand that went anerobic. i also got a skimmer for my tank, a coralife 220 needlewheel skimmer. works great and very quiet. i recently moved my refugium under my tank and i have gotten a couple new corals. the flowerpot gonipora and a few little frags.
View attachment 100227

View attachment 100228


View attachment 91096

View attachment 91097

View attachment 91098

View attachment 91099

View attachment 91100

View attachment 91101

View attachment 91102

View attachment 91103

View attachment 91104

View attachment 91105

View attachment 91106

View attachment 91107

View attachment 91108

View attachment 91109

View attachment 91112

View attachment 91114


this pic is of what i think is brown diatom but may be dinoflagellates which i have had before, hosting here for reefcentral purpouses.
View attachment 91117


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome job illnino


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well it's official i hate you, now i am going to have to spend more money and turn my 125 in to a saltwater.

On a more serious note, very well done.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

plan on spending over $2,200. thats my total. and thats with me getting half off on most corals and buying all my equipment as cheap as possible.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

ahh gotta love it when you add the moeny up ahhaa..yea it hurts so bad in the pocket..but man just look at what it got you...just kick back,relax with a beer at night...and who needs a tv


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i'm loving it bro. it looks awesome. what kind of sand sifting animal do you have to stir the sand bed?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

right now only one sand sifting star and a cucumber. im planning on getting a couple queen conchs, another two stars and some nassarous on friday


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a badass set up bro.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

wow wonderful setup. what kind of lighting do you have on that thing. and also how come no LR or live sand or macro algae in the fuge?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have 2 250w 14,000k hamilton metal halides and two 65w power compacts.

i have my fuge purely for growing algae= sucking up nitrates. i see sand and sand as debris traps and best used lightly for decoration as i only have 40lbs in my display tank. this way when i take a powerhead around the tank to flush the rock of debris(which i do weekly) it is then taken to the refug where it either settles, the skimmer gets it, or my filter pad gets it and from there i vaccume the fuges bottom weekly of debris.

i have macro, a ton of cheato.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

Good looking setup

Is there a reason for the light above the sump other than convienence?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

grows that algae in there, therefore algae does not grow as much in the display tank


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great tank man


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Damn that tank is off the hook! I like your clams!


----------

